# Which filter do you use for an Axolotl tank?



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hiya guys, we should be getting some new axys at some point in the near future, but i was just wondering what filter you guys use? as im a little worried the one we have is too powerful (makes the water move too much?)

i think this is the one we have:

Fluval 2 Plus Aquarium Internal Filter


any experiences would be much appreciated!

:2thumb:


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

my axolotl do just fine with an air pump and small corner unit filter box

example here
Box Corner Filter

Using one of these along with a partial water change weekly would be fine.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd use a normal filter with the power depending on how many gallons there are in the a quarium. It usually says on the filter's box.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Hiya guys, we should be getting some new axys at some point in the near future, but i was just wondering what filter you guys use? as im a little worried the one we have is too powerful (makes the water move too much?)
> 
> i think this is the one we have:
> 
> ...


thats the same filter i used on my 2 for over 2 years and they were fine :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

fab - thanks guys! I think ill stick with the one ive got because it seems it doesnt matter all that much and im probably worrying over nothing (im so very good at that...) what i will do is direct it UP to the surface of the water or against the side so the water flow is minimal. : victory:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah just a not to powerful ordinary filter should do the trick: victory:


----------

